# Help with little Red Potatoes!



## LittlJ (Jan 26, 2010)

Wondering if there is a secret to keeping the peelings on when you boil them?  When I get them in a resturaunt they are always so perfect, but when I cook at home by the time they are tender the peelings are all falling off.  I would like them to have a nice appearance for a dinner I am making.  Thaks


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 26, 2010)

Simmering instead of boiling might help...HTH


Enjoy!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 26, 2010)

maybe you are cooking them to long. red potatoes stay fairly firm thats why they are prefered for potato salad.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2010)

How were you planning to serve them. We like them simply simmered then dressed with either evoo, chopped fresh parsley,garlic,salt and pepper, or use butter, parsley,chives,salt and pepper.
kadesma


----------



## msmofet (Jan 26, 2010)

if i have any left over red potatoes that have been boiled i fry then for homefries.


----------



## cocineroandaluz (Jan 26, 2010)

Cook potatoes the same size (more or less) over low heat, covered with water and a tablespoon of salt for about 15-20 m. Click a potato occasionally with a small knife. When you can easily prick the potatoes are ready.
Good luck with your dinner,
*El Cocinero Andaluz*


----------



## LittlJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Thak you everyoney


----------



## jabbur (Jan 27, 2010)

This will probably make a few of the folks here have a heart attack but I cook my little red potatoes in a pot of water with 1 cup of salt.  When the potatoes are done, drain and leave set for about 5 mins.  They will be perfectly salted with nice little crystalline patterns on the skins.  Then add butter, sour cream, pepper or whatever when you eat them.  Very good!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2010)

jabbur said:


> This will probably make a few of the folks here have a heart attack but I cook my little red potatoes in a pot of water with 1 cup of salt. When the potatoes are done, drain and leave set for about 5 mins. They will be perfectly salted with nice little crystalline patterns on the skins. Then add butter, sour cream, pepper or whatever when you eat them. Very good!


 how many pounds of potatoes for 1 cup of salt?


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 28, 2010)

msmofet said:


> how many pounds of potatoes for 1 cup of salt?



lYeah, how many pounds???


----------



## jabbur (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know how many pounds but the little red potatoes here are sold in small bags like baby carrots sized bags.  I usually use 2 of those bags.  The salt dissolves into the water and you pour most of the water out.  I was hesitant to try it the first time I read about it in the paper but the person who wrote the article has had other good advice that I trusted so I went ahead.  Now that is about the only way I boil red potatoes.  Occasionally I'll roast them with oil and spices but more often I boil them this way.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2010)

jabbur said:


> I don't know how many pounds but the little red potatoes here are sold in small bags like baby carrots sized bags. I usually use 2 of those bags. The salt dissolves into the water and you pour most of the water out. I was hesitant to try it the first time I read about it in the paper but the person who wrote the article has had other good advice that I trusted so I went ahead. Now that is about the only way I boil red potatoes. Occasionally I'll roast them with oil and spices but more often I boil them this way.


 we have the little bags of small red potatoes here also. they are about 2 lbs a bag.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 28, 2010)

Lately I have been using the toaster oven to "bake" the potatoes...Then I butter, or evoo them, salt and pepper and yummy!!!!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 28, 2010)

Crash Potatoes. I got it from Pioneer Woman. I won't quote it exactly so no Copywrite issues.

Boil or steam small red potatoes until soft. Take a jelly roll pan and grease the bottom (spray works but I use olive oil). Then roll the drained potatoes onto the sheet. Take your potato masher or a heavy water glass and smash the potatoes until about 1/2 inch thick (put away that ruler you freak, its an "about") Just mash it once as it needs to be in larger chunks for texture. Then sprinkle the tops of the potatoes with olive oil (no, the spray won't work here ). Now sprinkle the drizzled potatoes with any spice you wish. I tend to stay away from the ones the easily scorch as the next step is to put the pan in a 425 degree oven for about 20-30 min. The sharp edges of the crashed potatoes get crispy and the spice just accents the soft and crispy texture. Can you tell I like these potatoes?


----------



## spork (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't remember where, but I saw *jabbur's* technique on TV once and thought it was sheer genius.  Don't rinse the potatoes.  The heavily salted water won't penetrate the skin to excess (don't cut the potatoes); the water's purpose (besides cooking) is just to wet it.  When the potatoes dry, the evaporated water leaves a micro-thin dusting of salt crystals.

I also like to steam the little spuds; it doesn't take long and the skins do not separate/disintegrate.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 29, 2010)

Big Daddy, they sound quite yummy!!!!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 29, 2010)

ella/TO said:


> Big Daddy, they sound quite yummy!!!!



I could eat a dozen right now.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 29, 2010)

Another suggestion - roast in foil.  Packet cooking.  
Lay out a large sheet of foil and add whole small red potatoes and seasoning to the center.  Add a little oil or butter.  Then fold the foil up like an envelope and crimp at the edges, completely sealing. This will leave some airspace around the taters.  Now you can bake in the oven or even roast this on the grill.  The potatoes will "steam" in their own moisture and flavors will be intensified.  

To serve just cut the foil and plate.  This is a great do ahead to save last minute work.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 29, 2010)

Janet H said:


> Another suggestion - roast in foil. Packet cooking.
> Lay out a large sheet of foil and add whole small red potatoes and seasoning to the center. Add a little oil or butter. Then fold the foil up like an envelope and crimp at the edges, completely sealing. This will leave some airspace around the taters. Now you can bake in the oven or even roast this on the grill. The potatoes will "steam" in their own moisture and flavors will be intensified.
> 
> To serve just cut the foil and plate. This is a great do ahead to save last minute work.


 
this sounds like a really great method. having guests for dinner in feb. will try it then. could you send me oven temp and baking time, before feb 11. i would be very pleased .


----------

